# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  flushing the old eyeball out

## randyt

Man-o-man, earlier today I was spraying a rifle chamber out with a can of gun scrubber. Anyhoo the stem has a crack in it and I got shot in the eye  with gun scrubber. It stung, it hurt, it burned. I made a mad dash to the shower and flushed my eye out.  Holy crap what a scare.

----------


## welderguy

Did it feel like you have sand after? I hate getting stuff in my eye drives me nuts!!! Hope its better now and your seeing OK?

----------


## 1stimestar

Yowsa.  Not good.

----------


## Rick

One of the reasons they make safety glasses. But, then, you know that. Glad it turned out okay.

----------


## hunter63

I still order and wear safety glass lenses in my glasses....and it does help.
But a spray in the eyes can still get nasty quick with out full goggles.....

Shower is the best flusher, with side dumping second.....

Shops had eye wash stations and showers....we worked with acid and other chemicals.

Hope it works out for you......That can be a close one......

Worked with a guy that had a dead eye from alkaline boiler treatment......

----------


## randyt

It seems like the older I get, the goofier I'll be "darned" accidents happen.   In this case safety glasses would not have helped, it came at me real sneaky like.
all is well.

----------


## Rick

I hate sneaky cans of anything. I once ran a can of black spray paint through the snowblower after it hid inside the primary blades. It won't ever do that again and it must have been a good lesson for the rest of the cans because none of them have tried that little trick since then.

----------


## Auban

> It seems like the older I get, the goofier I'll be "darned" accidents happen.   In this case safety glasses would not have helped, it came at me real sneaky like.
> all is well.


Yeah, sometimes safety glasses don't save you...  
I'm glad everything turned out ok.

----------


## Grizz123

Thats one of the reasons I switched to frog lube

----------


## hunter63

> I hate sneaky cans of anything. I once ran a can of black spray paint through the snowblower after it hid inside the primary blades. It won't ever do that again and it must have been a good lesson for the rest of the cans because none of them have tried that little trick since then.


Bhohahaha....sneaky little bass turds for sure.

I think as I get older, bifocals get stronger, stuff isn't where it should be, for tripping and garbing for stuff that isn't there...... gets really fun.

Don't even get me started on getting a tater chip or ketchup package open with out my trusty RAT 5......

----------


## Rick

Are you kidding? What's up with the packages? My wife and I have to do a tag team match to get one of them open. I wrestle with it for a while, give up and give it to her. By the time we getting done beating the package around the kitchen it's usually just crumbs left. And....wait until you try trifocals. That's fun trying to figure out where the steps are really at and why they keep moving. Almost like spearing fish.

----------


## hunter63

News flash....old guy found, blinded by something in eye, couldn't get eye wash bag opened, and stabbed self with tactical scissors.
Ranting and raving, making up cuss words.... had to be tasered, swinging that cane around and all.......

----------


## Rick

That's the ticket. These drug addicts only need to wait until they get old. Be on the wrong blood pressure medicine and get up quickly or just bend over and stand up. You get a 15 second high, swimmy head, the whole thing. 

We were watching a show and some old gal said she was still pretty limber and could place her hands flat on the floor. Then she demonstrated. I said, heck I can do that. I hopped up and put my hands flat on the floor. My wife informed me that was called falling over and it didn't count. I told her to stop talking and help me up.

----------


## hunter63

....drugs are no fun if you have to take them.......

----------


## Rick

The fun comes in trying to remember if you took them or not.

----------


## hunter63

See what you are looking forward to, randy........at least you can still see it.....

----------


## randyt

I just can't hardly wait LOL

----------


## hunter63

> I just can't hardly wait LOL


Huh?....What were we talking about....?

----------


## randyt

I thought you were talking about bacon LOL

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, YEAH....That's the ticket....Bacon....I recall now.....

----------

